
Netflix: Netflix Movie Viewer - MikoD
http://www.netflix.com/WiPlayer?movieid=70136187&trkid=1538062
======
SkyMarshal
This just links to the Netflix login page, no info on a movie player.

~~~
mhd
Well, for what it's worth, it does send me to the movie player, but then, I'm
logged in and have the silverlight plugin installed. Still don't see why this
would be on HN.

(And yeah, it sends you to a "Riverworld" movie. Did they make a miniseries
out of PJF's SF epos? I shudder at the thought, considering the quality of the
recent Dune and Earthsea adaptions.)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Ah. I'm not a Netflix subscriber, nor do I have Silverlight (on Linux). Just a
hunch but I suspect I'm not in the minority at HN.

------
MikoD
Sorry. Nothing here, must have happened when I was rearranging my toolbar.

------
kevinelliott
Really? This doesn't belong here.

